# Soul of Wood (Ver.2011)



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Here is my newest driftwood layout in this year, the main idea is some stumps here & there in a deep jungle...

hardware arrangement:









finishing with some substrate layers









close up some stumps



























Thanks for comment!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, the driftwood pieces are looking neat. You are going to have a great setup. Nice going!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting layout I look forwards to seeing the plants. I think tree trunk layouts are hard to pull off effectively because most stumps don't look good underwater but the wood you have chosen fits the tank well. What type is it?


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Zapins: sciential name of this kind of wood is _Desmodium uniforliatum_ that people use to build bonsai. I think they get them from deep rainforest in Vietnam.

My project is continuing...

filling water...









add some plants into background, put some ferns, moss, anubias on driftwood.









In the foreground, mixing some hairgarss, glosso, Marsilea H....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks nice, i really like it... gives me ideals for my tanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I really like the design a lot. Your woodscape is excellent. Placement and everything. The only thing I'd change is to move that giant grass plant on the left more to the left so it doesn't block the V space between the wood.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Zapins said:


> I really like the design a lot. Your woodscape is excellent. Placement and everything. The only thing I'd change is to move that giant grass plant on the left more to the left so it doesn't block the V space between the wood.


Thank Zapins, the high grass is one of blyxa species, we can find in the local nature, that one and all the cryps in the back will be moved to my friend tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I actually like the crypts there. Maybe another crypt on the left of the bylxa?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is amazing blue!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Some more updated pics of this tank, I've changed some plants to fit the stumps



















a new plant collected from my hometown,* Sphaerocaryum malaccense*









Ludwigia 









and emerged


----------



## morbes (Jul 6, 2011)

This looks amazing, good work! Are you using C02 it looks to be filling in fast.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Updated photo of this tank:










Thanks for comments,


----------



## petsmartpro (Jul 17, 2006)

looks amazing, what size is your tank? im assuming your running pressurized co2?


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

love the wood pieces and your use of plant material


----------

